# The art of shooting... yourself!



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

There are no words.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, he didn't have much to say either. I think I heard some whimpering, though!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

At this time of the night, this gave me the creeps!!!!!

The complete opposite of your PFS shots  .... Hope that fella is doing well!!

Cheers, Captain!!!

Q


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This vid has been around for quite a while, and there are others similar. They show the real danger of blowback from large slingshots constructed in that way.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I can not believe some people. so I will just shake my head.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It made me think of my friend Matt. He got a return last year... A stinkin' 3/8 went three inches into his chest.
No bueno! He's good now, but boy howdy, I'll bet that was scary.

A 12 oz beer easily carries enough weight to break a sternum or send a rib into a lung.
I'll never shoot anything other than a water balloon with my 3 man shooter.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:blink:  :rolling:

perhaps not so funny, but man, who didn't see bad stuff coming from that scenario.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

As the moron with the loaded, ready to fire pistol turns after the beer can aftermath and sweeps the muzzle over

the people. :hmm:


----------



## vfabrizio (Jan 17, 2013)

:imslow:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Saw that too. I am so paranoid that I will not hang out with shooters who are or have been DRINKING. Things like that happen.

Here's another example of this type of slingshot failure, only this resulted in the death of a boy.
http://www.examiner.com/article/update-slingshot-accident-kills-12-year-old

A sad but sobering reminder of the inherent dangers that come with shooting a slingshot.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Disgracefull, he wasted a beer.. :'(


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Sean said:


> As the moron with the loaded, ready to fire pistol turns after the beer can aftermath and sweeps the muzzle over
> the people. :hmm:


Noticed that too. Where's the range master when you need him?


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Disgracefull, he wasted a beer.. :'(


that was the only thought that came to my mind also , i felt more sorry for the beer .


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

oops!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Knotty said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > As the moron with the loaded, ready to fire pistol turns after the beer can aftermath and sweeps the muzzle over
> ...


He thankfully was smarter and stayed home when this crew went out.


----------

